# M20 Dry Yeast - Bavarian Wheat



## RobB (2/11/13)

It’s pretty exciting that eight new dried yeasts have hit the market all at once. There’s a generic thread here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71569-mangrove-jack-craft-series-yeasts/ , but for the sake of a better AHB resource, I think each yeast should have its own discussion.

Here’s what the manufacturer says:

_Deliciously smooth, light golden in colour, full bodied aromas of vanilla and banana and a lingering aftertaste. This yeast produces a silky mouth feel and rich body._
_Suitable for brewing Hefeweizen, Kristal Weizen, Dunkel Weizen and more._
_Attenuation: Medium_
_Flocculation: Low_
_Usage Directions: Sprinkle contents directly on up to 23 L (6 US Gal) of wort. Ferment at 18-30 degrees C (59-86 degrees F) for best results._

My batch sizes are smaller than most and I pitched a rehydrated pack of M20 into 14 litres of 1.048 wort. Even at rehydration, the yeast smelled unmistakably weizen-y, so my hopes were high. To my tastes, WB-06 is more at home in a wit and Munich is a little lacking in character, so at the very least it would be good to have an alternative dry yeast for hefeweizen.

My small batch and modest gravity meant that I was pitching quite high for a hefeweizen, so bear that in mind when reading my results. I pitched at 19 degrees and within 12 hours I had a 4 litre krausen. After 24 hours it was 7 litres – that’s 50% of the batch size! This baby was behaving like a true weizen yeast which I took as an encouraging sign.

It was then that I noticed that my temperature probe had fallen off the fermenter. After fixing it back in place, I read the screen to my dismay.......25 degrees. Feck. If nothing else, I would be testing this yeast’s suspiciously broad temperature range. I’m now also unsure whether the massive krausen was this yeast’s natural behaviour, or a volcanic side effect of my runaway fermentation.

Surprisingly, the final gravity is 1.015 – that’s a little under 70% apparent attenuation. The hydrometer samples aren’t sweet, but I was still expecting a few more points.

It’s carbing up now. There is banana and clove in there, but they’re subtle. The vanilla (someone else has described it as nutmeg) is probably the more dominant flavour. I would say that the flavours are correct for the style, but I would like them dialled up a notch. My pitching rate may have something to do with that, so hopefully we’ll hear from someone who has used it in a larger, stronger batch. I’ll report back once it’s carbed up and chilled as that will alter its character.

Oh, and no ill effects were detected from the high temperature.

I would say it has more character than Munich and is definitely different to WB-06, so I believe it is a new strain – always a good thing.

Looking forward to hearing everyone else’s reports.


----------



## Pickaxe (2/11/13)

I'd like to hear results too, looking at a wit soon and I'm not quite ready to go liquid till my new brewery regime is set in my new place. I like dry due to limited fridge space too. Can't quite justify colonising more space in our small flat or fridge for brewing. 

Bring on the feedback.

pickaxe


----------



## hoppy2B (3/11/13)

I made a 30 litre AG wheat beer a couple of days ago and pitched a 1.5 litre Munich starter into it. First 2 days the ferment temp would have been around 30 degrees. Hoping for a good dose of banana as its 100% wheat.
You would need to do a side by side ferment with the two yeasts using the same recipe and the same ferment temp to get an exact comparison, if they were very similar I mean.


----------



## Dementedchook (7/11/13)

Pitched a packet of this on sunday or monday. Not actually sure now. Quite a slow start, but looks like it's about done now. Krausen has dropped off. I'm a little concerned that it hit 25 degrees yesterday, but I guess I'll see.
Hopefully be posting a taste test soon.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/11/13)

B.C. said:


> I'm a little concerned that it hit 25 degrees yesterday, but I guess I'll see.


Off topic....you mean after 4 yrs of brewing you don't have FV temp controlled?


----------



## Dementedchook (8/11/13)

Pratty1 said:


> Off topic....you mean after 4 yrs of brewing you don't have FV temp controlled?


No. Place I live in has no air con, and I haven't really chased a fermenting fridge. It did occur to me the other day I could use the laundry sink full of water + frozen PET bottles. I'm not too concerned overall, I tend to brew with the seasons.


----------



## RobB (10/11/13)

I had the first glass of this last night and it was quite good. Vanilla and clove are still there, along with a mild lemony tartness. I get some banana as I sip through the head, but it's not as apparent in the rest of the beer.

Overall, it's pretty good, but I think it could be better with a few extra points of attenuation. I'll try longer and lower in the mash next time.



B.C. said:


> Pitched a packet of this on sunday or monday. Not actually sure now. Quite a slow start, but looks like it's about done now. Krausen has dropped off. I'm a little concerned that it hit 25 degrees yesterday, but I guess I'll see.
> Hopefully be posting a taste test soon.


I accidentally hit 25 and there are no hot flavours in my beer. I wouldn't do it again (on purpose) but the yeast seems to have withstood my stuff-up.


----------

